# Hello!



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello, everyone!

I am new to mice and I will be getting two or three mice very soon so i thought it would be helpful to join a forum. I am really excited for my mice and I hope that I won't bother you too much with my newbie questions. 

Best wishes,

Somergal


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome!! You've found the best place to get your questions answered... can't wait to see your new mice!


----------



## ChaosKirin (Sep 21, 2010)

Heya. I'm kinda new here, too. We can learn together!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum. ask all the questions u need, we are always happy to help.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------

